# My big white cock



## budgetprepp-n (Apr 7, 2013)

Just got him isn't he pretty? 
Man I got to stop getting on here after I do my meds in the evening


He says "I hope we aren't having chicken this Sunday"
Says < Is that word right? Looks sort of funny to me.


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

Damn! You scared me...


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

Ye olde dirty bastard.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

My first thought when I saw the title; "I thought cock fighting was illegal in all the states. Why is crazy man advertising?"

I guess that says more about my background than anything.


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

What is the background on that. I remember on the big island of Hawaii in the 90's there were still chickens running around in the street. When I first heard about bird fights I thought it was mostly harmless but then I find out they put metal on the birds feet. That's just not right. Dog fights are inhumane too. Id like to see that guy Michael Vick attached by a dog. Pay per view! lol. What ever happened to him anyway.


----------



## budgetprepp-n (Apr 7, 2013)

James m said:


> What is the background on that. I remember on the big island of Hawaii in the 90's there were still chickens running around in the street. When I first heard about bird fights I thought it was mostly harmless but then I find out they put metal on the birds feet. That's just not right. Dog fights are inhumane too. Id like to see that guy Michael Vick attached by a dog. Pay per view! lol. What ever happened to him anyway.


 That's my driveway LOL


----------



## sparkyprep (Jul 5, 2013)

BWAHAHAHAHA! ::clapping::::clapping::::clapping::


----------



## alterego (Jan 27, 2013)

I Showed It To My Wife And She Agrees That It Is A Nice Cock. But She Has Seen Bigger At The County Fair.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

That looks like a Delaware.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

Wouldn't that title be a misnomer? :lol:


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

I refuse to get drawn into this childish game of sexual double entrendes.

However the head does look red and swollen. Where has your cock been?


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

We are descending into chaos. Is this a cultural thing?


----------



## budgetprepp-n (Apr 7, 2013)

Slippy said:


> I refuse to get drawn into this childish game of sexual double entrendes.
> 
> However the head does look red and swollen. Where has your cock been?


 I don't know where it's been I went drinking last night and when I woke up I still had all my close on
but someone had pooped in my pants.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

paraquack said:


> We are descending into chaos. Is this a cultural thing?


Para,

I respectfully disagree, we are not descending into chaos...we have landed.:shock:


----------



## Sharkbait (Feb 9, 2014)

Nice cock!

I have a big white cock too.The problem is that he has a fear of fuzzy pussies.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

My cock used to be as big as a small dog. I gave my cock away for free but she said it was good so in hindsight I should have charged her some money for the cock. Is that even legal?

View attachment 5892


----------



## MrsInor (Apr 15, 2013)

Dang - I was all set to yell turtle.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Mrs I
Admit it...you had this evil grin upon your face as you giggled...


----------



## MrsInor (Apr 15, 2013)

Giggled? Almost fell off the chair I was laughing so hard.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

MrsInor said:


> Giggled? Almost fell off the chair I was laughing so hard.


I'm somewhat afraid since bigdogbuc has not weighed in yet...Inor has wisely steered clear.


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

Nobody ever accuses me of being wise...


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

I am sure that when Inor was a child, his parents learned quickly that after saying "Inor, do NOT touch this"...Inor not only TOUCHED THIS, he probably HAMMERED it too!::clapping::


----------



## bigdogbuc (Mar 23, 2012)

Slippy said:


> I'm somewhat afraid since bigdogbuc has not weighed in yet...Inor has wisely steered clear.


There's no such thing as a big white cock, but...










Morning Slippy....


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

bigdogbuc said:


> there's no such thing as a big white cock, but...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


WHY DO I EVEN LOOK!!! :shock:
In the words of Charleton Heston..."Damn you all to hell!"


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

Why would anyone want to suck on a rooster. Oh but what difference does it make now?


----------



## Lucky Jim (Sep 2, 2012)

The Washington Redskins could have his pic on their helmets and change their name to the Washington Redcocks


----------

